# Watching TV on Computer Monitor



## philipgabe (Jan 29, 2008)

I would like to purchase a computer monitor that would allow me to view a TV program in a window while working on my computer in the rest of the screen. I have a cable box input that I can connect to the monitor. Will a dual-input monitor support this functionality? If so, do you have experience with any specific brands/models? If not, what do I need?


----------



## Rick_in_Fla (Apr 2, 2007)

Anty monitor should work. What you do need though is is a tv/tuner card such as those made by Haupauge. Here's a link for you.

http://www.hauppauge.com/


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

If the monitor has an S-video or composite video input, and you cable box has the same as an output, you can hook them up, and do not need a TV card for your PC.

I have a Dell 2005FPW monitor that supports this, and provides Picture in Picture, or Picture by Picture, but since my PC has a TV card (XP Media Center), it's much easier to just use that in a window. I did hook up a DVD player just to try it out, and it worked OK.

If you already have a decent monitor, and your PC can support it, a TV tuner card might be a better option, as you will also gain DVR capability.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Windows XP MCE or Vista HP ... a Hauppauge capture card and a video card with two monitor outputs.
The second screen can be monitoring TV and also used for other windows.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm having a heck of a time figuring out how to hook up a Samsung Slimfit CRT HDTV as a monitor/TV. 

It may not be possible?

And I maybe outa luck since my 21" CRT has appeared to have got damaged during my recent move. I have power to the on/off switch but no neck glow? I'm still hoping to fix it but it's probably dead.

But before I moved I watched TV off he net with 17,000 channels with Chris's TV Lite.

I see he's made it shareware now. I think I still have the freeware version backed up somewhere.

Right now Rabbit Ears on the TV is getting about 12 channels in HD and off the air .. sure is nice not having a cable bill.


----------

